# Writing > Personal Poetry >  News

## Jerrybaldy

Ive read that global warming 
Is saving us from the next ice age 
Already overdue 
That we need a new plague 
To curb the population explosion 
That all news is fake news 
That god created the world 
And bacon will kill you. 
I cowered as a child of the Cold War 
The nuclear bombs were coming,
F uck all that.
The fat lady is a mute 
Laugh at life
Youll never get out alive. 
Feel no fear.

----------


## Hawkman

"Fear is the mind killer..."

The older I get, the fewer Effs I give! Words of wisdom, JB. 

Live and be well - H

----------


## Shadowlight

To come to terms with death, now that's when one can truly live. 

If I was there I would learn how to rock climb

----------


## Delta40

Everything with a pinch of salt

----------


## tailor STATELY

(... I like Herbert.)

Enjoyed your poem... your usual razor-sharp wit.

"I cowered as a child of the Cold War
The nuclear bombs were coming,"

Too close to the mark for me: A poem I wrote not too long ago of childhood angst during the '50's - '60's you might enjoy:

*NW 107th Street (Off 9th Avenue NW), Seattle


Mint countertops were a sign of the times;

not that ours were - I don't remember

Peppermint in the garden; strawberries 

and buttercups; a tall foxglove and ferns

One neighbor had a nuke shelter built; duck 

and cover drills at Crown Hill school paled the

innocent light of impressible youth

An escape through the stinging nettles down 

to the shore helped shape an identity 

impervious to the daily fallout

7/9/2015*

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## tonywalt

Love this

----------


## tailor STATELY

_"That we need a new plague"_... beware of what you wish for... most prescient however.

Ta ! (short for tarradiddle),
tailor

----------

